

What Gets Measured, Gets Managed - lionhearted
http://www.sebastianmarshall.com/?p=202

======
cmurphycode
I find careful measurement of activities is extremely helpful as a starting
point for life change. After a certain point, you can leave the measurement
behind, or at least back off the intensity. This is fortunate, since keeping
such careful track of your life can be frustrating.

For example, when I wanted to get in better shape, I started calorie counting
(in addition to exercising more, etc). I entered _everything_ I ate into a
website. This helped me become aware of what I was consuming- which can be
quite deceiving.

Once I got a better handle on what foods were "dangerous" (not just bad for
me, but which I ate in large quantities), I stopped calorie counting, but I'm
maintaining my shape. I may go back to calorie counting every once in a while
to see if anything's changed, but just that initial investment of time paid
off quite well.

------
pella
Interesting website on the topic:

<http://www.quantifiedself.com/>

my favorit: "Make Your Own Mobile Self Tracker with Google Docs"

[http://www.kk.org/quantifiedself/2009/05/diy-mobile-self-
tra...](http://www.kk.org/quantifiedself/2009/05/diy-mobile-self-tracker.php)

\--

Quantified Self Meetup Groups:

<http://quantified-self.meetup.com/>

------
Tyrannosaurs
I'm not wild about this level of introspection but the principal of measure it
and change it is absolutely valid.

Not too long ago I felt I was getting to the end of the month having spent all
my money and didn't have much to show for it. On-line receipts and a review of
bank statements allowed me to account for some but plenty of it had been cash
or purchases at places I spent money regularly enough that tracking it from a
bank statement wasn't possible.

So I started logging everything I spent to find out what the money was being
spent on.

Three months later I'm none the wiser where the money was going but I do tend
to have £150 more left and the end of the month than I used to. Knowing that
I'm going to have to write it down and account for it to myself has just
stopped me spending money on things I'm not that fussed about.

------
jdhopeunique
Although the article talks about personal measurement for self-management, my
mind drifted immediately to the work place and to jobs that are easily
measured. If you work at a job where those above you are trying to measure
what you do more closely, be prepared for micromanagement.

